
Show HN: Poacher – Helping your startup poach their next hire - fluxic
http://poacher.co
======
fluxic
Hey HN! I'm Joe. I'm a freelance copywriter and I'm often hired by startups
(and their employees) to write better job descriptions, job ads, and cover
letters.

I imagined this as a fun tool to help early-stage startups get the attention
of their rivals' employees. I use a mixture of targeted FB ads, funny emails,
Snapchat filters, and some other fun methods in order to help get the
attention of people you want to hire.

The main value of a tool like this is 1) having better copy, since most job
descriptions are dreadfully boring and un-enticing, 2) it's one of the few
ways to court people who already have jobs, and 3) I think many people would
prefer someone at arm's length handling the dark arts of poaching.

Let me know what you think!

ALSO: if you’re an individual looking to be “poached”, I will write you a
cover letter for free (up to 10 people on HN). As a copywriter, I’ve written
many of my friends’ and helped improve their salaries by $100,000s. Just
comment here with your email and I’ll be in touch :)

REFERENCES

[0] [https://medium.com/@bagelboy](https://medium.com/@bagelboy) (blog)

[1]
[https://medium.com/@bagelboy/hey-6dd09f40cbb7](https://medium.com/@bagelboy/hey-6dd09f40cbb7)
(portfolio)

------
stephenr
Poaching is illegal hunting. Sounds like an odd analogy to make, unless you
specialise in helping people break legal contracts.

~~~
fluxic
It's also industry parlance for when a startup hires a rival's employee, no?

[0] [http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/29/9634060/huawei-iphone-
des...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/29/9634060/huawei-iphone-designer-
abigail-brody)

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2009/08/07/source-apple-and-google-
ag...](https://techcrunch.com/2009/08/07/source-apple-and-google-agreed-not-
to-poach-workers/)

[2] [http://www.businessinsider.com/slack-hires-dropbox-sales-
exe...](http://www.businessinsider.com/slack-hires-dropbox-sales-exec-faces-
competition-microsoft-2016-11)

[3] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/universities-ai-talent-
poached-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/universities-ai-talent-poached-by-
tech-giants-1479999601)

~~~
hanniabu
Not just a startup. It's when any company hires an employee from a rival
company.

